# Elektronikas forums >  Gribu nopirkt savu pirmo osciloskopu

## sasasa

Skatos pēc kāda nedārga lietota osciloskopa/oscilogrāfa ar visim vadiem/taustiem.  Par cik man tāds bijis tikai pirms30 gadiem, tad šobrīd īpaši vairs neorientējos to iespējās un funkcijās. Zinu tikai to ka nevajag man pilnīgu mēslu un kādi 10MHz derētu. Varbūt ka pat pie PC slēdzamo kasti, jo lielam aparātam nav vietas un diez vai mājinieki sapratīs mani, ja es to nolikšu plauktā blakus grāmatām vai vāzēm.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uz kādu cenu diapazonu Tu tēmē? Ja grib kaut ko reāli darīt vairāk par pastiprinātāja remontu reizi mēnesī, mūsdienās jau vairs nav vērts ņemt krievinieku. Cik zinu tad Price/Performance esot laba Rigol digitālajiem. Kolēģis kaut kad laikam pa 300Eur nopirka, plus izrādījās, ka to var "uzhakot" lai strādā uz augstākas frekvences. Tiesa gan, kad pamēģināju palietot, izskatījās, ka viens no enkoderiem jau bišķi niķojas, lai gna īpaši daudz lietots nav. Pats jau gadus trīs lietoju Agilent lētāko divkanālu digitālo, nav nekādu sūdzību. Ir viens dīvains gļuks, tad to lieto pilnīgā nerežīmā, bet par to jau nevar sūdzēties.

----------


## sasasa

Par cenu pat nevaru iedomāties, jo šobrīd ne visai orientējos piedāvājumā, bet katrā ziņā īpaši ieguldīt šajā aparātā nav sevišķas intereses.. Tā vajadzība pēc viņa stipri periodiska - citreiz varbūt 3 dienas no vietas,, tad varbūt pat gadu bez pielietojuma, jo pārsvarā ķimerējos ar MCU, kuri šobrīd itin labi darbojas ar pirmo salodēšanu, bez jebkādām pieregulēšanām. Konkrēti šobrīd tā vajadzība dēļ dc-dc boostera  1v uz 3.3V , kurš īsti korekti nedarbojas. Līdz ar to pastāv iespēja, ka tas ir pirkums gandrīz vai vienam darbiņam.  Varbūt pat izdevīgāk būtu izīrēt, ja kāds izteiktu tādu piedāvājumu.

----------


## sasasa

Joprojām aktuāli iegādāt kādu lietotu osciloskopu par nelielām naudiņām.
Ja nu šis jautājums tik ātri neatrisināsies, tad laikam uzprasīšos, kādam , lai man nomēra to boostera bloku, kas tur īsti notiek.
Ja kāds ar mieru, tad var padot zinu privāti un izstāstīšu sīkāk.

----------


## JDat

> ...bet katrā ziņā īpaši ieguldīt šajā aparātā nav sevišķas intereses..


 Vot tieši tas atšķir puikas no onkuļiem.. Vai nu Tev ir INSTRUMENTS, vai arī tuprini psināties uz virtuves galda.

Nesaku ka baigi pādodu savu iemīļoto C1-49 oscili, kurš nāca no militārās Alfa rīpnīcas Maskavas ielā, bet tas ir strādājošā stāvoklī + nopirku vadus pa veseliem 30 EUR argusā... Vienmēr ir varianti priekš sarunāšannas.
PM vienmēr ir atvērts...

----------


## garais05

Man ar uz galda stāv C1-49. Bet kas tajā modelī tāds īpašs ko varbūt esmu palaidis garām? Vienīgi ir piefiksēts ka tas mēdz pīkstēt ieslēgtā stāvoklī.

----------


## sasasa

> Vot tieši tas atšķir puikas no onkuļiem.. Vai nu Tev ir INSTRUMENTS, vai arī tuprini psināties uz virtuves galda....


 Tev ir PILNĪGA taisnība. Es labprāt nopirku krutu jaunu oscili, ja vien man viņš būtu vajadzīgs vismaz reizi nedēļā. Šobrīd vēl tā nav.

----------


## JDat

Oscilis ir absolūti vajadzīgs instrumets, kurš uz galda mētājas bezdarbībā veselu gadu, un tad pienāk zvaigšņu stunda, kur šamais ir absolūti npieciešams uz 5 minūtēm. Galu galā, kas tas par inženieri, kuram mājās nav oscilis?

----------


## Isegrim

C1-49 - ģīmis mazs, pulka vietas neaizņem, pīkst kā visi, kam pārveidotāji iekšā priekš universālas barošanas. Ja nav specifisku prasību, ar tādu saimniecībā pilnīgi pietiek. Lielie būs dārgi. 50-omīgie kabeļi ar СР-50 (pulka labāki par ķīnīzeru BNC) galos tak nav deficīts. 



> Galu galā, kas tas par inženieri, kuram mājās nav oscilis?


  - jā, sevi vajag kaut drusku cienīt!

----------


## Waldis

_C1-49 - ģīmis mazs, pulka vietas neaizņem, pīkst kā visi_

Ir jau cmuks, bet, ja man ļautu izvēlēties, es kamptu C1-94. Truba tik pat liela, bet josla 2x platāka - grāmatā līdz 10MHz, tas, kurš uz galda, velk līdz kādiem 15-20MHz

----------


## sasasa

Skatos, tagad ss.lv pārdod Сага, kas esot analogs tam c1-94. Tādus textus internetā atradu. Pēc paneļa gan atškirīgi izskatījās. Var tādu ņemt, nav pilnīgs mēsls?
http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/prib/saga.html

----------


## Isegrim

Tā 'Sāga' bija tāds amatieru variants no С1-94. Nekas labs jau nebija; tik vien kā somā varēja iebāzt un līdzi paķert (sovjetu televizori tak sprāga ar apskaužamu regularitāti). Rūtes tam nebija uz ekrāna, bet uz priekšā liktas plāksnes; smalkumus saskatīt pagrūti. Tās plastmasas kastītes C1-112, C1-118 arī nebij nopietnas. Še minētais C1-49, kaut vecs modelis, tomēr profesionāls rīks. Nesteidzies, pameklē vēl. Metāldetektoru Mārim noteikti ir kas krājumos. Kaut kad nepaņēmu no viņa С1-93, tobrīd domāju, ka mans 83-ais arī gana labs. Tie abi ir 2-kanālu un lieliem ģīmjiem; pat es varu ko saredzēt.

----------


## sasasa

Ja tik vien, ka tās rūtis uz ekrāna, tad tās tak var uzlīmēt vai uzzīmēt, ja viss parējais nav draņķis.  Māris dzīvo tālu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Māris dzīvo tālu


 Telefons tak tur darbojas! Ja vienosieties par darījumu, viņš visu organizēs.

----------


## sasasa

un kādas viedokļi/atsauksmes par šādu aparātu?
Hantek 6022BE (60$)


30-70eur par vecu analogo (bet uzreiz) vai 65eur par jaunu digitālo (bet pēc 1-2ned). Es kautkā nosliecos par labu pēdējam, ja vien kāds mani neatrunās ar pārliecinošiem argumentiem.
... tagad aizdomājos - kas notiks pēc kādiem gadiem, kad draiverus jauns Windows neņems pretī... bļ... 
..
Я вчера видел раков по пять рублей.    Но больших,    Но по пять рублей...
Правда, большие... 
но по пять рублей... 
но очень большие... 
хотя и по пять...
но очень большие...
правда, и по пять рублей...
но зато большие...
хотя по пять, но большие...
а сегодня были по три, 
но маленькие, но по три...
но маленькие... 
зато по три...
хотя совсем маленькие...
поэтому по три... 
хотя маленькие...
зато по три...
...

----------


## sasasa

nedaudz sabiedēja šāda bilde redzēta Youtube - džeks laiz iekšā sinusu, bet parādās kaut kāds izkropļots signāls. Nesapratu vai tās ir līkās rokas vai tomēr kautkādi traucējumi. 
Citos video par šo Hantek modeli, redzams, ka nav tīra signāla forma, bet ar tādu ka augstfrekvences "ķemmīti".






ir kāds šo aparātu lietojis vai mēģinājis?

Apskatījos arī vēlreiz C1-94 (patīk ka maziņš). Tāds tur Mārim arī ir, bet nu tas ieejas štepselis liekas stipri aizdomīgs... Vai tas nav padomjlaiku DIN? Kā pie tāda normālu taustu pievienot? Un BNC tur arī droši vien tā vienkārši nevar pielodēt??

----------


## Waldis

Fabrika no sākuma tur lika tādu ligzdu, kā krievu matafonos, bet vēlāk sāka likt normālu. To var viegli pats pielikt, tikai mazs skārda kvadrātiņš ar caurumu vidū jāizvīlē.

----------


## sasasa

Tagad lasu internetā, ka pie tās ligzdas vairak kā 2 vadi pielodēti..., Kur tad es tos pārējos likšu, ja uz BNC (laikam ta to sauc)pārtaisīt.
Un vēl - Vai tad tā līdzīgā Сага, tur tiešām tik daudz atšķiras no C1-94?  nevaru īsti atrast atsķiribas , it ka shematiski +- tas pats esot, ka tikai pogas bik mazāk. Saga man tepat Rīgā dabonama, bet C1-94 no Latvijas otra gala jāsūta un bez tausta.

----------


## Waldis

Te http://radiostorage.net/?area=news/3303 
ir C1-94 apraksts. Ligzda kā ligzda, tur pielodēts vads uz shēmu un trimeris, ar ko balansē taustu. ''Saga'' ir stipri līdzīgs, bet nav gluži tas pats. Viņam joslu ražotājs garantē tikai 5MHz, un, pats galvenais, nav iebūvēta aiztures līnija.

----------


## sasasa

Ko dod aiztures līnija?

----------


## Waldis

Ļauj apskatīt pētāmā impulsa fronti http://electrik.info/main/praktika/9...ip-raboty.html 

Te ir konkrēti, kā rīkoties ar C1-94 http://go-radio.ru/oscillograf.html

----------


## sasasa

Sapratu par aiztures līniju. Tagad nevaru tik saprast vai man vajag redzēt to pirmā signāla fronti vai nevajag. Šodien nevajag, bet rīt?
Nu jau drīz būšu izpētījis visu osciloskopu rindu no veciem analogajiem, līdz kabatas izmēra digitālajiem.
Tagad jau parādās domas par Velleman HPS140i. 10MHz man pagaidām pietiek, vietu neaizņem, saglabāšanas funkcija, kas ērti atsevišķiem impulsiem, ekrāns maziņš, bet ko man tur daudz vajag liekas ka var visu redzēt. Būtu gan priecīgs dzirdēt jūsu viedokļus par šiem mazajiem gadžetiem. Ir kas tāds, ko C1-94 var , bet šis mazais nevar? 
.



šobrīd izvēle starp SAGA (30eur) ,C1-94 (50eur), Hantek 6022BE (65eur) un Velleman HPS140i (135eur).  Par Hantek vēl šaubos dēļ iespējamām nākotnes problēmām ar draiveriem (varbūt).

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tas ir ļoti atkarīgs no Tavām prasībām. Droši vien jau minēju, bet uzskatu, ka mūsdienās ņemt Padomju oscili ar domu ar to strādāt ir slikta izvēle, ja piemaksājot ir iespēja dabūt lietojama līmeņa maza izmēra, maza elektropatēriņa, vairāku kanālu netrokšņojošus digitālos osciļus ar atmiņu. Un šī atmiņa ir ĻOTI svarīga lieta strādājot mūsdienās. Nu, piemēram, iedomājies, ka Tev ir periodisks signāls, kuru Tu gribi apskatīt tikai pie konkrēta režīma. Tu uz normāla digitālā vari uzstādīt dažādus "trigger" parametrus (kanāls, fronte, impulsa garums) pie kuriem tas uzzīmēs vienu bildi un apstāsies. Tad varēsi kaut stundu to bildi pētīt un domāt kā dēļ Tev konstrukcija strādā tā kā tā strādā. Padomijā bija vien daži osciļi ar atmiņu un tie ir vai nu super specifiski vai pilni cēlmetāliem un lieli izmērā. Digitālajam var salikt automātiskus mērījumus spriegumam un laikam lai  nav jāskaita rūtiņas un jārēķina, bet var uzreiz redzēt vajadzīgo. Tā kā, manuprāt, meklē kaut ko ciparīgu un padomā uz priekšu ko Tev vēl varētu vajadzēt. Ja jāizvēlas no tiem, kurus esi minējis, es neņemtu to Welleman, jo tam izskatās čakarīga vadība ar pogām, bet izvēlētos Hantek (iepriekš kārtīgi paskatot kaut kādus apskatus un cik viegli lietot softu). Tie divi kanāli tomēr ir tā vērti lai skatītu signālus, kuri viens otru ietekmē. Plus var būt noderīgi to lietot X-Y režīmā. Vakar kad vakarā laboju vienu retro ciparu iekārtu, man prasījās jau vairāk kā divi kanāli. Gribu arī sev iegādāties miniatūru digitālo, kuru viegli ņemt līdzi somā, bet tādu apmierinošu par pieņemamu cenu neesmu atradis.
Paskati vēl tādu ražotāju kā Digilent, viņi aktīvi taisa inčīgus USB osciloskopus un loģiskos analizatorus.

----------


## Isegrim

Tie, kas visu savu darba mūžu "kruķījuši ručkas", īpaši nepārdzīvo. Ja rīks tiek lietots "no reizes līdz reizei", var arī paslēgāt jutību un izvērsi. Protams, ar "automātu" darboties ir salīdzinoši ļoti komfortabli; izvēlies skatīt, piemēram, divus periodus vai pozitīvos pusperiodus - un tie būs "pilnā ģīmī" bez stara pozicionēšanas u.c. grozīšanas. Amplitūdu, vidējo kvadrātisko un periodu mili/mikro/nanosekudēs atliek nolasīt ciparu indikācijā. Saglabāt bildi atmiņā un _kompī_ arī ir feini. Atcerējos, ka man VEFā bija rīks ar tubusu eņģēs - to varēja nolaist ekrānam priekšā un otrā galā "Zenītu" (tolaik populāra spoguļkamera) pieskrūvēt. Vēl iespēja izgaismot "rūtis", lai bildē būtu redzamas. Tāda "atmiņa" pirms 40 gadiem...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Isegrim, es pilnīgi piekrītu, ka arī ar Padomju oscili var daudz ko izdarīt. Es pats kādreiz lietoju С1-93, skatījos pat I2C un citus vairāku vadu digitālos signālus un nesūdzējos. С1-93 priekš Padomju aparāta ir laba attiecība ekrāna un paša osciļa izmēram (kas nebūtu sakāms, piemēram, par populāro С1-55). Tomēr darbā pastrādājot ar Agilent 3000. sērijas oscili sapratu, ka digitālais mērinstruments ir spēks un Agilent kā ražotājs arī ir spēks.
С1-93 pārdevu ārzemju elektroniskās mūzikas izpildītājam, kuram spēlējot pasākumā Latvijā, koncerta fona video bija apstrādāts no pārfilmēta tā paša С1-93, kurš rādīja skanošo mūziku.

----------


## sasasa

> ka mūsdienās ņemt Padomju oscili ar domu ar to strādāt ir slikta izvēle,...
> ja piemaksājot ir iespēja dabūt lietojama līmeņa maza izmēra, maza elektropatēriņa, vairāku kanālu netrokšņojošus digitālos osciļus ar atmiņu...
> Un šī atmiņa ir ĻOTI svarīga lieta strādājot mūsdienās.


 Pamèginàju sev atbildèt uz dažiem taviem argumentiem:
- cik man liela tā doma STRĀDĀT ar osciloskopu, nevaru saprast, jo nav man tas pamatdarbs, bet vairāk izklaide. Gadi divi noteikti esmu izticis un diezgan veiksmīgi, pat neizmantojot PC scope.
- tur gan īsti nesanāk vis piemaksāt, bet par kārtu augstāka cena. Analogais. c1-94=30...50eur, lētā gala ciparnieks 300...500eur.
- atmiņa skaidrs, ka ļoti pat noderīga, BET , man šobrīd tie atsevišķie impulsi, kas jāapskata, ar pietiekošu izšķirtspēju parādās arī parastā PC scope caur audio karti.
Patīk man arī jauni gadžeti un gribētu nopirkt sev jaunu spēļmantiņu, bet laikam neesmu vēl līdz galam nobriedis.  Vai pareizāk - nav tik liela nepieciešamība, drīzāk jau labu mikroskopu, lielu lupu, lodēšanas krāsni, gaisa fēnu, labāku lodāmuri, labāku multimetru, plašāku galdu utt. Mēģināju sakārtot secībā pēc vajadzības. Lai gan tas viss ir relatīvi.
Sāku pētīt nākošo plauktiņu - Rigol ds1102, Hantek dso5102, Owon sds7102.  100MHz aparātus, bet jo vairāk lasu, jo vairāk saprotu, ja puslīdz nopietnu, stabilu un drošu aparātu laikam zem 1000+eur nevar atrast  ::   ,bet cik ilgi nokalpos tāds aparāts? Pēc 2 gadiem būs jau morāli novecojis un prasīsies pēc upgreida.

----------


## JDat

Jautājums: kāpēc par visām varēm gribās mazu oscili? Tāds ir vajadzīgs tika īpašam mestaram, kurš izbraukumā kaut ko mēra. Uzliec uz galda, tadu, kādu vari atļauties un miers. PC oscilis. Nu... Nez. varbūt bitscope vai tml open source, ja, tiešām, gribās pie PC slēdzamu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Morāli novecojis? Zini kas ir morāli novecojis - Sāga un cita >30 gadus veca draza par ko te iepriekš tika runāts. Tās prasības jau ļoti ātri neaug pret tādu oscili, it īpaši ja ar tām lietām Tu nodarbojies amatiera līmenī. Normāls ciparu oscilis būs normāli lietojams arī pēc 10 gadiem. Savu ciparu DSO1052 lietoju gadus piecus un nekas nav morāli novecojis - updeiti ir pieejami, bet nav īpaši vajadzīgi, jo aparāts strādā stabili un tehniski nekas nav bijis bojāts. Ja tas tā turpinās strādāt tad gan jau nodzīvos tik pat ilgi kā aprunātie krievinieki. Un DSO maksāja bišķi vis 500, tā kā par normālu oscili tikai virs 1000 arī nebūs patiesība. Tikko paskatījos, Agilentam zem 1000 jau ir pieejami foršāki DSOX sērijas osciļi ar lielāku ekrānu kā manam, diviem analogajiem un vienu ciparu kanālu, kas šķiet visai kruta. Bet, OK, tas nav aparāts, kurš te tiek meklēts.
Par Rigol DS1052E jau minēju - lai gan pēc izpildījuma ir līdzīgs nedaudz apgraizītam Agilent DSO1052 (aizdomīgi līdzīgi modeļa numuri) kā man, gadi divi un jau enkoderis gļuko, es sev toč neņemtu. Pareizi, jā, JDat minētais Bitscope arī ir daudz manīts un ne īpaši dārgs, tomeŗ es kaut kā nespētu bezkorpusa izstrādājumu pieņemt sev kā instrumentu.
JDat, zini kā, kā nu kuram ir tā vieta galdam. mans piemērs - dzīvoklī ar retrotech aparātiem un vēl pāris topošiem cilvēkiem, vieta manam darba galdam var būt visai maza... Var būt sasasa ir tā pat un ir loģiska negribēšana uz galda turēt, piemēram, C1-115.

----------


## JDat

C1-115 ir par traku, bet Rigoliņs nemaz tik daudz neaizņem, un, kad nevajag, noliec drēbu skapī.  ::

----------


## karloslv

Bet tikai ar kārtīgu analogo aparātu var ŠĀDI pastrādāt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Bet tikai ar kārtīgu analogo aparātu var ŠĀDI pastrādāt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo


 Smuki, tagad jau sāku šaubīties ko man īsti vajag  - zīmēt sēnes vai pamērīt kādu signalu  :: 




> Normāls ciparu oscilis būs normāli lietojams arī pēc 10 gadiem.


 Vot te nu man negribetos piekrist, jo cik pamanīts, tad daļa jaunās tehnikas uz garantijas beigām mēdz sākt gļukot. Ir bijis, ka pat neizvelk pilnus 2 gadus, ir kad mēnesi pēc garantijas beigām uzkarās. Sevišķi jau nu telefoni un planšetes. Tādēļ īpaši uz to nepaļaujos, ka arī šodien nopirkts digitālais  aparāts pēc 10  vai 20 gadiem būs dzīvotājs




> gadi divi un jau enkoderis gļuko, es sev toč neņemtu.


 re kur jau piemērs, par ko tikko teicu. Tagad sen kā jau vairs netaisa tā ka uz mūžu, bet ka tik strādā un izvelk garantiju.
Bet ne jau te ko varam izmainīt. Jāpielāgojas. Tāpēc pēdēja laikā jau vairs itin bieži nepērku neko nopietnu un dārgu, bet paņemu no lētā gala, ka tik pilda savas funkcijas, un kad beigts , tad bez bēdu izmetu un nopērku citu - jau jaunāku un spīdīgāku.




> mans piemērs - dzīvoklī ar retrotech aparātiem un vēl pāris topošiem cilvēkiem, vieta manam darba galdam var būt visai maza... Var būt sasasa ir tā pat un ir loģiska negribēšana uz galda turēt, piemēram, C1-115.


 sasasa ir ar saviem "krāmiem" jau krietni apnicis pārējiem. Tas tā maigi izsakoties, jo labi, ja būtu tikai elektronika, tad es savos 2 kv.m iekļautos, bet tas jau nav mans vienīgais hobijs. Vēl tak ir ģitāras, klavieres, kautkas no fototehnikas, šis tas no studijas apgaismojuma, sporta inventārs, tad vēl visas urbjmašīnas, flekši, zāģi ....  Vēl ilgi varētu uzskaitīt... Nē, nē es jums nestāstu par savu darbnīcu vai pagrabu, bet gan par dzīvokli Pārdaugavā.   ::  
..un  to ka mēdzu tepat arī uzrīkot dažādus testa stendus, labāk pat nestāstīšu. Tādās reizēs nākas balansēt uz naža asmens - vai otrā dienā laidīs mani mājās iekšā vai nē  ::   :: 
Laikam tagad ir saprotams, kādēļ cenšos iekļauties maximāli mazos gabarītos, bet ne vienmēr izdodas.

----------


## karloslv

Nu arī salīdzināji, mērinstrumentu ar telefonu. Telefonus ražo ar domu, ka pēc diviem gadiem tos tāpat nomainīs.

Man ir salīdzinoši lēts OWON ķīnietis - un strādā jau gandrīz 10 gadus. Nedomāju, ka kādam baigi plīst osciloskopi. Par gļukojošo enkoderi - nu, arī analogajam verķim var noraustīt poci. Jebkurā gadījumā, ar mērinstrumentiem ir tā, ka tas, ko tu samaksā, ir tas, ko tu dabū kvalitātes ziņā. 

Ar telefoniem salīdzināt nav jēgas - tur tu samaksā par stilu.

----------


## sasasa

Paskatījos to Bitscope, bet līdz galam nesapratu. Tur tikai pliks bloks bez kastes. Visas ķeskas karājās. Nu nē, tādu "prieku" man gan laikam nevajag. Tā jau citreiz vadi vairāk kā vajag un ja vēl šāds tur pa galdu mētāsies, tad tur nekas labs nebūs. Ja nu vienīgi pašam likt viņu kādā korpusā, bet vai tas čakars tad vairs atmaksājas? Īsti nesapratu, kāpēc par viņu jūsmo. Tad jau labāk tie pen varianti, bet arī - cena liela, bet iespējas stipri ierobežotas.
Cik sapratu, tad laikam Rigol tā kā nedaudz labāks par Hantek un Owon, vai tik tā izlikās? Specene viena lieta, bet izpildījums tomēr bieži pat svarīgāks.

----------


## garais05

Jā, Rigol ir ir labāks par tiem pārējiem no lētā gala. Bet es gan vēl ieteiktu apskatīt Picoscope velleman vai hantek vietā. Piemēram 2204A vai 2205A.

----------


## ddff

Ja Tev šim projektam uz laiku vajag pamērīties, varu aizdot savu divkanālu ciparnieku (ja nemaldos līdz 50MHz). Pārdaugavā.

ddff

----------


## JDat

ddff! Par telefona salīdzināšanu ar oscili... nedaudz pārcenties.

Pat ja oscilim nonīkst enkoders, tā nav lielākā sāpe. Skopuma dēļ enkoderis salabojas. Tas īr sīkums.

sasasa. Mēgināšu izkonpektēt tavas osciļa prasības: vajag supermazu, vajag superlētu, vajag superlabu, vajag superlabu. Come-on! Tā tās lietas nedarās.
oscili rakturo
*) uzbūves principi: analogs, digitāls
*) interfeiss: autonoms, PC
*) josla: MHz (vai desmiti/simti MHz)
*) Digitālajiem arī sample rate.
*) kanālu skaits: parasti 1-4
*) bonusā: loģiskais analizators, generators

Pērkot oscili padomā kāpēc tev to vajag. Debugot DC-DC konvertorus? Debugot analogas shēmas? Debugot ciparshēmas? Vai tad tu pērc skrūvgriezi tikai vienas konkrētas skrūves atskrūvēšanai un pēc tam izmet? Instruments ir instruments un jāpērk apdomīgi. Par cik Tev nav ne mazākā poņa par oscili, tad paskaties cik biedru ir gatavi Tev izīrēt oscili uz (vismaz) nedēļu par vienu šokolādes tāfelīti... Pamēģini un tad apgūsi pamatus, tā rezultātā sapratīsi ko tev vajag un ko nevajag.

----------


## sasasa

> Pērkot oscili padomā kāpēc tev to vajag. Debugot DC-DC konvertorus? Debugot analogas shēmas? Debugot ciparshēmas?


 Kā jau teicu, nav man te nekāds konvejieris vai ražošana. Ar elektroniku nodarbojos periodiski - kad 6 mēneši no vietas, kad 5 gadi gandrīz neko. Tāpēc nav man īpašas specifiskas vajadzības. Tieši tas jau sabremzē nopirkt kārtīgu aparātu.



> Par cik Tev nav ne mazākā poņa par oscili, tad paskaties cik biedru ir gatavi Tev izīrēt oscili uz (vismaz) nedēļu par vienu šokolādes tāfelīti... Pamēģini un tad apgūsi pamatus, tā rezultātā sapratīsi ko tev vajag un ko nevajag.


 Nu tā poņa ir tik cik  80-to beigās no mana milzīgā aparāta , 25kg.  Ja nemaldos kautkas tāds bija, ko lietoju. Vismaz pēc izskata stipri līdzīgs.


Šobrīd mana izvēle starp šādiem. Cena ieskaitot piegādi.
Keysight EDDUX1102A , 2kan, 50MHz, 1 GSa/s,  7" 800x480, 420eur+PVN=510 (uzrādīja visai dīvainu sūtīšanas cenu no Farnell , 4.65eur),
Rigol DS1052E  , 2kan, 100mHz, 1 GSa/s, 5.7" 320x240, 340eur
Rigol DS1054z , 4kan, 100MHz, 1 GSa/s, 7" 800x480, optional analysis, decoding, deep memory, 424eur

Ja kādi komentāri - sakiet.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Keysight, bez domāšanas. Keysight pēc Agilent sadalīšanās ir viņu mērinstrumentu nodaļa, attiecīgi, instrumentam jābūt kvalitatīvam. Man pašam arī ir Keysight stacionārais multimetrs, kā arī oscilis pēc softa upgrade startējoties no Agilent pārvērtās par Keysight.
No otras puses, manis iepriekš minēto Rigol modeli varēja "uzhakot" uz 2x lielāku frekvenci, tā kā var būt jāpameklē vai kādam no šiem arī nav šāda nedokumentēta fīča.
Man gan šķiet, ka sūtot no Farnell ir vēl PVN jāpieskaita.

----------


## sasasa

> Keysight, bez domāšanas. Keysight pēc Agilent sadalīšanās ir viņu mērinstrumentu nodaļa, attiecīgi, instrumentam jābūt kvalitatīvam. Man pašam arī ir Keysight stacionārais multimetrs, kā arī oscilis pēc softa upgrade startējoties no Agilent pārvērtās par Keysight.
> No otras puses, manis iepriekš minēto Rigol modeli varēja "uzhakot" uz 2x lielāku frekvenci, tā kā var būt jāpameklē vai kādam no šiem arī nav šāda nedokumentēta fīča.
> Man gan šķiet, ka sūtot no Farnell ir vēl PVN jāpieskaita.


 ups....  Keysightam piemirsu pieskaitīts PVN. tad sanāk  510eur, kas jau nemaz vairs nav tik saldi.
Gribejās jau man to Keysight, bet kožās tā cena šobrīd dēļ tā PVN.
Tie 100MHz, ko uzradīju Rigoļiem jau ir ar uzhakoto. Būs vien jāpaliek pie  paša vienkāršākā Rigol.

----------


## sasasa

Palietojot šādu apārātu 

radās dažas pārdomas arī par Rigol DS1052. 
1. Viens kopējs vertikālās korekc kloķis uz abiem kanāliem nav sevišķi ērti. Keysight un Owon uz katru kanālu savs. Tiesa gan tas otrs kloķis atvieglo dzīvi tikai ļoti nedaudz, jo izmantojot kursora un mērīšanas funkcijas, tikpat jāpārslēdz kanāli.
2. 240x320 izšķirstpēja nav īpaši patīkma -  pārāk zems ppi. Šim aparātam, ko palietoju pēc specenes ir 7", full colour LCD, 800x480 pixels, bet diemžēl reāla bilde kā 400x240, jo ražotājs ar "gudru" ziņu mazāko punkti definējis kā 2x2pix. Bet šoreiz man tas tikai par labu - varēju "izbaudīt" tādu pat izķirtspēju kā Rigol. Tagad *jautājums JUMS* - vai jūsu aparātiem, kuriem ir >= 800x480/600 displeji, arī mazākais punkts ir tikai 2x2 pix izmērā? Ja tā, tad kāda jēga no 2x lielākas izšķirtspējas ekrāna?

----------


## JDat

Sliktam baletdejotājam pat olas traucē. Nogriezt nafigus!

----------


## sasasa

[QUOTE=sasasa;113789]vai jūsu aparātiem, kuriem ir >= 800x480/600 displeji, arī mazākais punkts ir tikai 2x2 pix izmērā? Ja tā, tad kāda jēga no 2x lielākas izšķirtspējas ekrāna?
QUOTE]
Atbilde atrasta  - Keysight 1102A,  Rigol DS1054z un  Owon sds7102 800x...  ekrāniem tiek izmantota pilna displeja izšķirtspēja




> Sliktam baletdejotājam pat olas traucē. Nogriezt nafigus!


 Un kad te sakars ar olām? Ja pirkt ar 800x480 displeju, tad kāpēc izvēlēties tādu, kur ražotājs ar savu softu to apgriezis līdz 400x240 izkirtspējai, bet specifikācijā ar trekniem burtiem uzsver ka tur ir 800x480 displejs? Ja ražotājs atklāti mēgina piečakarēt uz kautko vienu, tad zūd uzticība arī pārējam viņa teiktajam.
Bet atkal - katrai cibiņai savs vāciņš - kādam varbūt ir svarīgi kas raxtīts specenē nevis kā ir reāli. Arī auto daudzi pērk pēc izlaiduma gada, nevis pec mašīnas reālā stāvokļa.
p.s.  Gribu nopirkt savu OTRO osciloskopu  ::

----------


## JDat

Ja ražotājs mēģina piečakarēt, tad nepērc. Kā zināms ķīnieši nemāk rakstīt ne specenes, ne softu. Ironiskis...

Tev vajag pikseļus vai skatties līkni? Varbūt oscilis jāpieslēdz pie fullHD plazmas televizora... Pirmo reizi redzu ka kāds piesienas tādām utīm. Kā zināms pa lēto nekad nav ideāli. Tas vienmēr ir kompromiss. Nu softs ir copy/pase no vecāka modeļa. Un? Paņem tādu oscili, kuru var arī uzhakot, ja jau tik ļoti gribās labu un pa lēto.

IMHO: svarīgāk būtu samērīt signālu, nevis skatīties uz pikseļiem...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nez, man šķiet, ka prasība pēc adekvātas izšķirtspējas ir normāla. Tā pat osciļa bildi saglabājot tā uz kompja izskatās maza un būtu stulbi, ja tā izrādītos vēl puse no izšķirtspējas.
Par Rigol vadības podziņām piekrītu, tas ir neērti strādājot ar diviem kanāliem.

----------


## sasasa

> IMHO: svarīgāk būtu samērīt signālu, nevis skatīties uz pikseļiem...


 Neviens nesaka, ka nav svarīgāk. Atrodi atšķirības (skatīt fullscreen) Keysight, Rigol ds1054z un ds1052e. 
 7637

 7635

 7636

Tā viena bilde man atgādināja Sinclair spēlītes  :: 
Protams, ka saprast var jebkurā, bet man ir patīkamāk skatīties tās kas gludākās. Atliek tikai izdomāt vai gribu piemaksāt par acij tīkamāku bildi vai par to naudu nopērku vēl kādu citu aparātu

----------


## JDat

Protams, jo smalkāka bilde, jo patīkamām. Paliek budzheta jautājums. Vai vari atļauties maksāt pas smalkāku bildīti. Attiecīgi, tā ir tava izvēle, un neviens tev neko vairs nevar ieteikt.

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu, tieši par tēmu* Keysight 1000* ir ienācies apskats: http://hackaday.com/2017/05/02/scope...1000-x-series/

Dikti garšīga mantiņa!

----------


## sasasa

> Starp citu, tieši par tēmu* Keysight 1000* ir ienācies apskats: http://hackaday.com/2017/05/02/scope...1000-x-series/
> 
> Dikti garšīga mantiņa!


 Mantiņa ir garšīga. Tur redzamais DSOX1102G = 950eur. Šobrīd man biki par dārgu.
Pagaidām svārstos starp Rigol1054z un Keysight EDUX1002A. Rigol1054z aizķēra ar 4 ieejām, kas man konkrēti šodienas situācija būtu ļoti noderīgi. Zinu ka Keysight varētu būt uzticamāks aparāts, bet ņemot vērā manu prognozējamo osciloskopa lietošanas biežumu, sāk mākt šaubas par šāda pirkuma lietderību

----------


## sasasa

> Bet tikai ar kārtīgu analogo aparātu var ŠĀDI pastrādāt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo


 nav tik traki. Pat lētā gala Rigolītis pavelk ko līdzīgu

----------


## JDat

Nu tad? Nopirki?

Un kāpēc lai nepavilktu?

----------


## sasasa

> Nu tad? Nopirki?


 Nopirku, un šobrīd esmu nelielā šokā:
- par viņa trokšniem. Piespraužot taustu pie zemes klemmes (2.bilde)rada kaut kādu šņagu , pīķos līdz pat 90mV. Tie pīķi uz kādiem 200kHz.
Saliekot uz īso taustu ar krokodīli (1.bilde) pastāvīgs fons ar 1.8mV .
- par to pēc kāda laiciņa darbības viņš tā kā sāk iekārties un bildi vairs nerāda dzīvu reālā laika, bet tā ka aizrijoties - pa kadram ik pa pussekundei atjaunojot. Šis gluks vakar 2 reizes bija.
 Var jau būt, ka tā ir jābūt, bet dikti jau dīvaini

----------


## Waldis

_Saliekot uz īso taustu ar krokodīli (1.bilde) pastāvīgs fons ar 1.8mV ._

Liels meistars es neesmu, bet man būt domāt, ka, ja viņš pats automātiski izvēlas jutību (voltos uz iedaļu), tad, tikko Tu neko nemēri, tā kļūst maksimāla. Nezinu, kā šitam, bet analogam skopam tie parasti ir kādi 5 - 10 mV/ied. Saliekot taustu uz īso, nez vai Tu ieraudzītu kautko labāku, vienkārši - parasti Tu tik lielu jutību darbam nelieto.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Gļukus vari reportēt ražotājam, bet reakcija uz šādiem reportiem, nu, tas no ražotāja atkarīgs. Bet nu paldies par īso apskatu, šis jāņem vērā.
Waldi, nē, ciparnieki pa lielam ir kā analogie, V/ied regulējas ar roku pa solīšiem, bet cipari piedāvā daudz papildus funkcijas - atmiņu, iestatījumu saglabāšanu, bildīti flešā, attālinātu vadību, utt...

----------


## sasasa

Varu vēl šo to pateikt no pirmajiem sliktajiem iespaidiem.
1. USB Savienojums ar kompi man atgādina 90-tos gadus, kad ar 14.4 modemu Starcraft caur ārprātīgajām analogajam līnijām spēlējām.  Pagaidām liekas ka nelietojams. Pie kam izmainot osciļa  regulējumu kompī arī uz osciļa tas izmainās, BET ja ko paregulē uz paša osciļa, tad kompja ekranā nenomainās. Īsāk sakot sinhronizācija ir tikai vienā virzienā.
2. Uzspiežamās pogas diezgan stingras un nav visai ērtas. Uzspiežot oscilis jāpietur, jo citādi brauc prom pa galdu. Arī bik ļurīgas. 
3. Kā pārsūtīt uz kompi screenshotu tā arī nesapratu. varbūt ar usb nemaz nav tādas iespējas.  Kaut ko varot caur LAN, bet neprovēju, jo tur atkal kautkadi softi vajadzītgi, un tipa Linuxa strāda ...   ::   Var iespraust USB flešku, bet nu tas atkal neērti. Ir iespēja pat iešo izdrukāt uz printera, bet nafig vajag. pagaidam vienīgais veids ka varu saglabat bildi ir atverot kompī atsevišķu programmu, kura, ka jau teicu, nesinhronizējas ar esošajiem osciļa regulējumiem, tas viss atkal vēlreiz ar roku jāiestāda, un tad caur kompi taisīt ekrana printscreenu. Murgaini. Ātrāk ir nofotografēt.
4. Bik mulsina ekrāna krāsas. Uzaksti ir dzelteni un bultiņas zilas. grafiki , pirmie 2, arī dzeltens un zils. Tas reizēm jauc galvu, jo liekas ka tā zila bulta pie CH norāda uz zilo grafiku, bet patiesība nē. Pie tā laikam jāpierod. Iepriekš biju paņēmis paprovēt citu ķīnieti, tad bija katra krāsa savam grafikam strikti piesaistīta. Starp citu daudzas lietas man viņam patika labāk, izņemot ekrānu. Tas bija leta gala GW Instek, ja nemaldos.
5. Nevaru saprast kāpēc viņš tik dikti kautko izstaro ar ~20MHz frekvenci. Ja tausts pieknaģēts zemei un tuvinu roku tausta vadam, tad jau 5cm attālumā viņs to sajūt un uz ekrāna parādās kautkas sinusveidīgs ar mainīgu frekvenci. Vadi varbūt štruntīgi, bet vienalga no kurienes tie 20MHz mana rumpī?
6. Tausti, kas komplekta arī so so. Bet nu labi, par to cenu un vēl 4 gab..
7. BACK jau nu varāja būt atsevišķa poga nevis software  ::  ok, to var pieciest, bet tas ka OK ir uzspiežot uz grozāmās pogas, man pavisam nepatīk. reizēm spiežot ta poga aizgriežas un nofiksē nepareizo režīmu. Var tur gan viņu bik apmuļķot uz spiest vēl ko citu, bet tas jauc galvu un ne vienmēr darbojas
bij vēl šis tas kas nepatika, bet nu jau piemirsu. Vispār stipri sarežģīts aparāts un vēl pat ne 10-to daļu neesmu saprastis, kas un ka darbojas. daļa šobrīd liekas pilnīgi man nevajadzīgu funkciju. Varbūt vēlāk.
Ir arī labas lietas - viss +- darbojas (ja neskaita to sabremzēšanos), patīkama bilde uz ekrāna, smalka detalizēta. Tie kam laba redze priecāsies. Tie automātiskie mērījumi max,min, avg, frq, frontRise un vēl kaudze citu, tas ir kruta un stipri paātrina darbu, jo viss uzreiz redzams.
 Nesaprotu kā palaist SINGLE, ja man rokās 2 tausti un jānoķer viens atsevišķs impulss un pēc tam vēl viens. Ar degunu jābaksta poga? Būtu kaut ligzda, kur kādu pedāli pieslēgt. Varbūt var kādu kanālu izmantot, kur pieslegt pedāli palaišanai.

----------


## lauriss

Vai tad tās krāsas kaut kur statos nevar samainīt?

----------


## karloslv

Nu beidz, priecājies, ka tev jau ir USB, nevis līknes saglabāšana Floppy diskā, kas joprojām šur tur tiek lietota  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mnuu, priekš tā lai tausti nebūtu rokās jātur, parasti taustiem (pat lētajiem) nāk līdzi āķīši ar kuriem pie shēmas pieknaģēties. Par mīnusiem, jā, izskatās, ka ir diezgan bēdīgi, bet ir arī visādi sīkumi, kuri ir pilnīgi normāli un pie kuriem gan jau pieradīsi. Tā bildes pārnešana uz kompi tā pat bieži nav vajadzīga, man, nu, nez, reizi pāris mēnešos. Par daudzajām funkcijām un saprašanu - nav jau pilnīgi viss jāsaprot un jāizmanto, bet labāk priecājies ka šīs funkcijas ir. Labāk jau lai ir, tad ja savajadzēsies, varēsi izmantot.

----------


## sasasa

> Mnuu, priekš tā lai tausti nebūtu rokās jātur, parasti taustiem (pat lētajiem) nāk līdzi āķīši ar kuriem pie shēmas pieknaģēties.  .


 Kur tad tu pie SMD pieknaģēsies, labi ka var detaļai galā ar taustu piespiest. Vienīgi, ja ilgāka/biežāka mērīšana, tad var lodēt klāt kādu vadu.




> Par mīnusiem, jā, izskatās, ka ir diezgan bēdīgi, .


 Nav jau nav tik bēdīgi kā varbūt no malas izskatās, lai gan dažas lietas tiešām riktīgi kaitina.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man tādam gadījumam pa rokai stāv kastīte ar nokniebtām detaļu kājiņām. Tās kā reizi var pielodēt "testa punktos", pielocīt kā vajag un ērti pieāķēt mērinstrumentus.
Vispār, kāds Tev tam modelis un kāda bija cena?

----------


## sasasa

> Vispār, kāds Tev tam modelis un kāda bija cena?


 DS1054z. 
Cenu skaļi neteikšu  :: 




> Man tādam gadījumam pa rokai stāv kastīte ar nokniebtām detaļu kājiņām.


  ::  man otrādi - kastīte ar detaļām, kurām apkniebtas kājas  ::

----------


## karloslv

Negribu jau bērt sāli rētās, bet reizēm uzpeld kādi labi lietoti aparāti, ka tikai noelsties:

https://www.2dehands.be/zendamateur/...347242463.html

----------


## sasasa

Laikam esmu uzbūvējis laika mašīnu. Dzeltenais input, zilais output. Izeja signāla fronte sāk pacelties vēl *pirms* ieejas signālam ir kādas izmaiņas. 
Tas verķis jau iepriekš jūt, ka tūlīt kaut kas būs un jau laicīgi sāk reaģēt  :: 
Labi, nopietni - tas laikam osciloskopa gļuks, un nevaru saprast kāpēc viņš tā rāda. Kā tad lai izmēra reakcijas laiku -  nobīdi starp ieejas un izejas signālu?

----------


## sasasa

Un vēl šāds gļuks - ja kādu brīdi ir ieslēgts garāks laika intervāls(horiz izšķirtspēja), tad reizēm gadās, ka kaut kas uzkaras un bilde uz ekrāna sāk pārlekt tādiem ka kadriem. Te video pēc kura var aptuveni saprast. Šobrīd nesaprotu vai tas softa gļuks vai kas cits.



 Vispar  jau horiz. izšķirtspēja, kas lielāka par 100ms i ir riktīga bremze - vispirms kautko gaida un neko nerāda, un pēc tam kreisa puse ekrāna parādās uzreiz, bet labo pusi sāk zīmēt, tad atkal gaida kādu brīdi un no jauna - kreisa puse bilde izlec uzreiz, bet labo pusi lēnam pārzīmē. Sanāk ka pusi no visa ekrāna platuma laika es nemaz neredzu kas reālā laikā īsti notiek. 
Tas tā ir visiem digiskopiem vai tik manējam?

----------


## JDat

Video ir OK. Fiziku nepiečakarēsi. 100ms, tā ir 0.1 sekunde uz rūtiņu. Cik tev tur rūtiņu sanāk? "Virtuālais stars" tā arī zīmē. Uz analogā osciļa tas izskatītos savādāk, bet arī pietiekoši neparasti. Seviķi ja oscilim nav 10 sekunžu "pēspīdēšana".

Savukārt "laika mašīna". Tas gan no malas nav saprotams, bet ja pastāv blakus un pāri plecam paskatās, tad tam noteikti atradīsies arī radionāls izskaidrojums.

----------


## sasasa

Iepriekšējais video nav ar100ms, bet gan *20ns*!!! Tur ap 20MHz signāls. Sorry, kamera nogļukojusi ar asumu. 
Ir tā, ka sākumā viss skrien normāli, bet kad uz brīdi aizgriez ko vairāk par 100ms, tad pēc tam arī uz 5ns viņs rāda raustoties. Tāda sajūta ka atmiņa pārpildās un sāk gļukot. Tas nav bieži -  pa šo laiku tikai 3 reizes tā notika.
Ar 100ms saprotu ka lēni sanāk pārzīmēt ekrānu, bet kāpēc kreisā puse izlec uzreiz un tikai labo pusi pārzīmē?? Varbūt atmiņa nepietiek? Šis gļuks šākas TIKAI ar laikiem kas lielāki par 100ms.
Tūīlīt ieliksu video lai saprotamāk. Var jau būt ka tā jābūt bet nu neērti, ka to pirmo pusi neredz reālā laikā, bet pēc tam tikai rezultātu.

----------


## sasasa

*Bēdīgakais*, ka tajā brīdī, kamēr viņš raksta atmiņā pirmo ekrana pusi(to kuru sākumā nerāda), *nenostrādā arī triggeris  SIMPLE* režīmam. Tas nozīmē, ka man jaskatās pulkstenī, janogaida kāds laiciņš un tikai tad varu palaist testa impulsus. Ja iedaļa 1s, tad janogaida 6s. Diezgan dumi.







> Savukārt "laika mašīna". Tas gan no malas nav saprotams, bet ja pastāv blakus un pāri plecam paskatās, tad tam noteikti atradīsies arī radionāls izskaidrojums.


 Nu kāds var būt izskaidrojums? Dzeltenais signāls ir impulss, kas iet no pjezo uz komparatoru, pēc tam uz trigeri/monovibratoru. Zilais, tas kas nāk ārā no trigera. Tur grozi ka gribi āra nevar nākt atrāk, kā iet iekšā. Mēģināju vairākas reizes ar dažādiem signāla stiprumiem/amplitūdām. Izskaidrojumu neatrodu.

----------


## JDat

Nanosekundes "laika mašīnai"? Vai gadījumā zondes kabelis kaut ko neapēd? Varbūt vajadzētu nokalibēt zondi?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Vispar  jau horiz. izšķirtspēja, kas lielāka par 100ms i ir riktīga bremze - vispirms kautko gaida un neko nerāda, un pēc tam kreisa puse ekrāna parādās uzreiz, bet labo pusi sāk zīmēt, tad atkal gaida kādu brīdi un no jauna - kreisa puse bilde izlec uzreiz, bet labo pusi lēnam pārzīmē. Sanāk ka pusi no visa ekrāna platuma laika es nemaz neredzu kas reālā laikā īsti notiek. 
> Tas tā ir visiem digiskopiem vai tik manējam?


 Jā, tas ko apraksti ir normāls režīms pie liela laiak uz rūtiņu. Trigeris jau notiek konkrētā punktā un oscilis uzzīmē bildi gan pirms trigera, gan pēc. Piekrītu, būtu gadījumi, kad ir ērti, ka stars nepārtraukti zīmējas, bet oscilis jau nevar paredzēt kad būs trigera "notikums" un nevar uzzīmēt to, aks notiek PIRMS trigera. Pēc, jā, uzzīmē to, kas ir pirms un turpina zīmēt pēc. Lai reālajā laikā skatītos kas notiek ar lēnu signālu, tam ir cits režīms, tāds, kur visa bilde šļūc no ekrāna labās puses uz kreiso. Kā šādu režīmu ieslēgt tas Tev pašam jāskatās, bet droši vien pie ohrizontālās izvērses parametriem. Agilentam tas saucās "Roll mode", kā tas ir Tev - nezinu.

----------


## sasasa

> Agilentam tas saucās "Roll mode", kā tas ir Tev - nezinu.


 Ir man tāds - tūlīt noprovēšu. Varbūt arī var piedabūt, lai tas trigeris nostrādā SIMPLE režīmam uzreiz pēc palaišanas, nevis ar aizturi 6*laika vienība.

----------


## sasasa

> Nanosekundes "laika mašīnai"? Vai gadījumā zondes kabelis kaut ko neapēd? Varbūt vajadzētu nokalibēt zondi?


 Tur nav nano, bet gan microsekundes. 
Grūti pateikt par zondes kabeli (nekādi labie viņi nav), bet uz to pašu 5ms izšķirtspēju, osciļa taisnstūra fronti rāda šādu. Bet ja kabelis ko apēd, tad tak ne jau PIRMS laika tam būtu jāparādās... Ne tā?

Atklājās vēl viens gļuks - pēkšņi oscilis negrib vairs ierakstīt bildes fleškā - parāda ka raxta, tiek līdz pusei un uzkaras. Izmēģināju 2 dažādas ar abām tas pats  :: 
būs jāmēģina firmware updeitot. Lai gan pēdējā versija nekas par Prinscreen nebija raxtīts.

----------


## JDat

Pieslēdz abas zondes. Vai ir vienādas?

----------


## sasasa

> Pieslēdz abas zondes. Vai ir vienādas?


 Perfekti vienādas - saliekot vienu uz otras zilai pat ne drusku redzēt nevar. Nu labi, knapu 1 pikseļa rindiņu viena stūrī var saskatīt kas nobīdījusies.
Ievēro - testa signālam noliecas frontes beigu daļa, bet manējam beigu daļa ir perfekta. Tas sākuma izliekums ir normāli un varētu būt dēļ monovibratora kondensatora, bet viņam bija jāsākas krietni vēlāk.

----------


## JDat

Tad nav ideju. Softa gļuki? Vai ir jaunāka firmware? Vai ir arī open source versijas tavam oscilim?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mans arī ir kaprīzs uz fleškām. kad vajadzēja, speciāli formatēju vairākos veidos līdz atradu vajadzīgo, kurā rakstīja.
Par tiem kanāliem - paņem, samaini abus mērošos kanālus fiziski vietām. Ja tad būs normāli tad softa gļuks. Ja arī tad ir "laika mašīna", tad pamēģini samainīt zondes vietām. Ja arī tad nav normāli tad tik tiešām jādomā kas tur shēmā notiek, ka reāli rāda tā dīvaini.
Ā, vēl viena lieta - manuālī jābūt rakstītam par zondes regulēšanu, tur tāds maiņkondensatoriņš ir. Pārliecinies, ka visas zondes saregulētas pareizi.

----------


## sasasa

Ir, bet vai tas ko līdzēs. Ja nu vienīgi mērīšanai - to biju jau pamanījis, ka reizēm kautko ne tā rāda. Bet šie gļuki tik tādi , ne visai nopietni un pagaidām daudz netraucē. Vairāk tik izbrīna reizēm  :: 
_v00.04.04.03.02  2017/02/06_
_     - Improved the LXI module_
_     - Fixed the freeze problem when upgrading based on the boot version of_ 
_       0.0.0.13_
_     - Improved the menu in the language of Traditional Chinese and Korean_
_     - Modified the failure when downloading waveform to the source module_
_     - Fixed bugs about reading the memory data through SCPI commands_
_     - Fixed bugs about Measure_
_     - Fixed bugs about Filter_

----------


## sasasa

> Mans arī ir kaprīzs uz fleškām. kad vajadzēja, speciāli formatēju vairākos veidos līdz atradu vajadzīgo, kurā rakstīja.


 Būs jāpamēģina man arī pārformatēt ar kādu citu softu. Dīvaini, ka viņs to flešku redz, atver, nolasa un dzēš failus, bet ieraxtīt nesanāk.
p.s.  roll režīmā (horizontal) viss notiek pa smuko garajos laika intervālos  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Paskati, papildināju ar ideju par "laika mašīnu".

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tiki kādā skaidrībā? Mēģināji mainīt kanālus vietām.

----------


## sasasa

Skaidrībā īsti netiku, bet otrā dienā man tajos pat punktos parādīja jau smuku stāvu signāla fronti ar reālu nobīdi no ieejas signāla. Piedzēries arī nebiju, pie kam bija gandrīz 10 printscreeni ar visai līdzīgiem rezultātiem.
Man tāda karma  ::   Reizēm, kad liekas, ka pilnīgs sviests (kaut kas totāli nedarbojas un nelīdz ne restarti, ne updeiti, ne vadu vai barošanas maiņas) es vienkārši visu izslēdzu un eju gulēt, jo esmu par 99% pārliecināts, ka otra rīta ieslēdzot viss būs štokos. Tā ir bijis jau daudzas reizes ar dažādām lietām, tādēļ jau vairs neparko nebrīnos.
..
P.S. Tikai tagad iedomājos - padomijas laikos, kas lielāko tiesu bija osciloskopi (tikai skatīšanai bez atmiņas/ieraksta), tad tos sauca par oscilogrāfiem, Bet tagad, kad lielāko tiesu ir oscilogrāfi,  tos sauc par osciloskopiem  ::

----------


## sasasa

Un atkal zvans draugam. Mērot signālu nekādi nevarēju saprast kas par +-200mV impulsiem man tur visu laiku maisās pa vidu ar 26.74kHz frekvenci, neatkarīgi no iestatījumiem, līdz beidzot netīšām piespraudu zondi pie osciļa zemes klemmes. Pārbaudīju otru ieeju - tur tas pats. Ar otru zondi arī tas pats.
Vai tiešām tas ir pieļaujamajās paštrokšņu robežās, vai tomēr mans oscilis ir pilnīgs mēsls.

----------


## MarisER

Barošanas bloks(oscilim) trokšņo.Owon SDS7102 tik traki nav(no baterijas gan).
Zonde uz masu.
 7684
Zonde atvienota no bnc.Ieeja"karājas gaisā".
 7685
Ja ieja uz masu(osciļa izvēltnē),tad pilnīgi gluda 1 pikseļa līnija.Bildi neliku.
P.S. Ar bnc terminatoru arī gluda 1 pikseļa līnija.....(biju pārliecināts  par 100%).
Eh samelojos.Šodien darbojos mazliet ar oscili pārbaudīju ar bnc terminatoru ir protams troksnis neliels. 7711

----------


## sasasa

Tev tur 2 mV jutība, sanak troksnis ap 1mV tikai, bet man tai bildē 100mV(!!!) jutība. #%@^@^%@#@%$#%@  
Atvienoju visus USB un LAN vadus. Biki labāk palika, bet tāpat trokšņo. Pie kam rokās turot zondi, kas piesprausta pie GND, amplitūda 3-4 reizes palielinās. Apmēram 100mV.
Tāda sajūta, ka kautkur masa/zeme vaļā.
Te bilde, kur turu zondi pie bnc ieejas bleķa/masas


Nevaru tikt skaidrībā vai tas ir defekts vai norma.?  Kā lai pamēra signālu kas mazāks par 100mV?

----------


## karloslv

Neizskatās labi, norma tā noteikti nevarētu būt, ja vien neesi blakus kaut kādam kilovatu raidītājam. Varbūt uzraksti viņu suportam, nobildē, kā tu tur visu turi rokās un esi saslēdzis?

----------


## next

Es paproveetu atvienot zondi un salikt uz iiso bnc taa lai garanteeti tur no aarpuses nekas nevar induceeties.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas gan, tas dos reālo bildi. Caur _softu_ aizklapējot ciet, tak skaidrs, ka būs ideāla nulle. Eksistē tādi speciāli _uzmauceņi_ uz BNC, parasti neizmantotām ieejām lieto.

----------


## JDat

Biju pie ekstraseksa. Šamais pavicināja striķīti iekārtu tiristoru KU202 un pateica: "Kaut kas nav kārtībā ar māmuļu zemi. Vecas esot un nogurusi..."

----------


## sasasa

Atvienojot zondi no bnc nekādu īpašu trokšņu nav. Trokšņi parādās, kad zondi pret osciļa masu pieliek.
Šobrīd esmu sapratis, ka arī caur 220V barošanu viņš noķer visādus sū... Un krietni. Būs jāpamēģina nobarot caur kādiem filtriem. Tik nezinu kādiem.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Osciļa masu - tā ir tā etalonmasa osciļa stūrītī? Kas notiek, ja Tu to pieliec pie paša tausta BNC masas pie osciļa? Troksnis ir tik pat liels? Ja tā, tad ir aizdomas, ka pats tausts var būt sūds. Tiešām, laba ideja ir savienot pašu BNC ieeju uz masu bez kāda tausta un paskatīties tad. Ja tad viss normāli tad tiešām pamēģini citu taustu.

----------


## M_J

Lasu un mēģinu saprast problēmu. Nav skaidrs, kāda zonde tiek izmantota, un pie kura GND tiek pievienota. Ja zonde sastāv no ekranēta vada, kuram galā ir īss masas vads ar krokodilu un mērtausts, un to krokodilu savieno ar mērtaustu, un tad ir tie traucējumi, tad tiešām ir problēma. Bet, ja zonde ir vienkārši vads, kas nāk no konektora centrālā kontakta un otrs gals tiek pievienots kaut kur pie osciloskopa GND, tad ripināt bumbas uz oscili nebūtu īsti korekti, jo veidojas milzīga cilpa, kurā var inducēties viss kaut kas, ja vien tuvumā ir kāds elektromagnētiskā starojuma avots, piemēram, impulsu barokļa veidolā. Un nav pat nozīmes, vai tas vads ir ekranēts vai nav. Protams, būtu ļoti slikti, ja starojuma avots izrādītos pats oscilis. Tā tam nevajadzētu būt.

----------


## Didzis

Jebkura oscilgrāfa ieejas pastiprinātāju pārbauda saliekot uz īso pašu ieejas ligzdu. Isegrams jau teica par BNC ''zaglušku'', kura ir vienīgais pareizais variants. Nav tak problēmu pašam tādu uztaisīt. Nebūs pareizi bakstīt BNC ligzdā skrūvgriezi un ar to laist centrālo kontaktu uz korpusu. Sktūvgriezis jau kalpos kā antena. Mūsdienās jau centimetra vadiņš ir kā antena. Jā, labi ārejie tausti vai zondes, sauc kā gribi, ne par velti dārgi maksā. Dmāju, ka prblēma ir lētajā zondē.

----------


## sasasa

Pa lielam problēmu nav, ja mēra lielākus signālus, bet kad ir svarīgi redzet kas notiek <10mV līmenī un ar atsevišķiem mikrosekunžu impulsiem, tad ir bēda, jo nevar saprast kurš ir reālais impulss un kas no trokšņiem pielipis klāt.
Ar otru zondi vai cita kanālā praktiski tas pats.
Liekot taustu pie pašās bnc ligzdas masas - tas pats.
Atslēdzot taustu no bnc viss štokos -  troksnis 1mV.
Nedaudz bildītes. 
Lai vieglāk salīdzināt, tad viss mērīts uz 20mV jūtības ar zondi x1. Izņemot to vienu bildi, kur pieraxtīts ka zonde ir x10
Apakšā Vpp, ja pareizi saprotu, ir maksimālā signāla amplitūda
Taustu piekabinu pie GND klemmes. Tālāk tikai mainu barošanas (220V) pieslēgumu oscilim, slēdzu ārā elektroierīces dzīvoklī, atslēdzu USB vadus no kompja utt. un skatos kas notiek ekrānā


Oscilis barojas no tas pašas elektrības līnijas, kas baro datoru, printeri, monitoru. Ar datoru savienots caur USB. Bilde sāda.


Atslēgts USB vads un oscilis barojas no atsevišķas elektrības grupas. Stacionarais dators ieslēgts 2m attālumā.


Tas pats kas iepriekš tikai izslēgts dators.


Oscilis aiznests uz citu istabu un pieslegts pie citas elektrības līnijas.


Atslēgti no rozetem visi elektrības patērētāji dzīvoklī izņemot ledusskapi un rūteri, modēmu (tos aizmirsu).
Zonde x10


Tas pats kas iepriekš tikai zonde x1


Tas pats kas iepriekš tikai otrā dzīvokļa galā vannas istabā ieslēgta gaisma (Osram LEDi). Gaisma ir uz atsevišķas elektrības grupas, bet tā pati fāze.


Mans rezumē - lai kautcik nopietni ko samērītu ir jādzīvo metāla būrī bez jebkādas datortehnikas un apgaismojumam ir jāizmanto tikai kvēlspuldzes vai sveces.
Varbūt var likt kādu filtru barošanai? Vai varbūt tās zondes ir miskastē metamas? Lai gan dīvaini ka tie smalkie trokšņi parādās tikai kad zondi pret masu pieliek, kad viņa gaisā, tad  ap100mV 50Hz fons. Šobrīd nav citas zondes ko pamēģināt, ka tikai tās 4 kas komplektā bija.
Traģiski, ka no USB savienojuma nāk nenormāls troksnis, kas pārsit pilnīgi visu.  :: 
Ja kādam ir kādi priekšlikumi , idejas, padomi - esmu gatavs uzklausīt.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Kāpēc Tu gribi filtru barošanai, ja Tev atslēdzot taustu viss pazūd? Tad jau tas nāk pa taustu iekšā un var būt vnk paprovē citu taustu? Varu uz vienu dienu iedot divus dažādus Agilent taustus tīri pamēģināšanai, ja atbrauksi pats pakaļ.

----------


## sasasa

> Kāpēc Tu gribi filtru barošanai, ja Tev atslēdzot taustu viss pazūd? Tad jau tas nāk pa taustu iekšā un var būt vnk paprovē citu taustu?


 Nezinu, nez kāpēc iedomājos, ka caur barošanu tas varētu tur uz kopējo masu kaut kāda veida aiziet. Pamainot barošanas pieslēgumu samazinājās trokšņi. Taustu neaiztiku. Tu domā ka barošanas vada starojums samazinājās uz zondes vadu? Var jau būt...  Bet tad cik negantam jābūt tam starojumam no vadiem, lai šādu bildi dabūtu? Tās vannas istabas lampiņas pilnīgs pz......c
Par taustiem - vēlāk aizrakstīšu PM.

----------


## sharps

Vēl jau var apskatīties tādu variantu. Barošanas štepseli rozetē iespraust otrādāk. Man savulaik šita sanāca vienā ierīcē elektrolītus izšaut. Oscilim barošanā tak impulsnieks un mēramā ierīcē arī impulsnieks bija.

----------


## M_J

Ja telpā ir elektromagnētiskais lauks, tad šādi mērot, traucējumi būs. Tur tak sanāk kārtīga indukcijas spole ar trīs vijumiem un kārtīgu laukumu, kurā mainoties magnētiskajai plūsmai, spolē inducējas EDS. Šitādas cilpas nedrīkst veidot arī projektējot PCB, pretējā gadījumā traucējumi garantēti. Protams, būtu jau labi, ja apkārtējā telpā traucējumu nebūtu, bet reālā situācija ir tāda, kā tā ir. Tāpēc jau taustam ir tas mazais krokodīlītis, lai ar visu to šņagu cīnītos. Mērot mazus signālus, tas mazais krokodīlitis jāpieslēdz pie mērāmās ierīcees masas pēc iespējas tuvāk mērāmajam signālam, pie tam masas un signāla vadi jānovieto pēc iespējas tuvāk, lai tas laukums starp vadiem būtu pēc iespējas mazāks. Tikai tā ir cerības nomērīt reālo signālu. Jo lielāks laukums starp vadiem veidojas, jo lielāki traucējumi. Pamēģini, kas notiek, ja taustu atvieno no tās masas, kur tas pašreiz bildē pievienots, bet savieno ar to mazo masas krokodīlīti, kas mētājas uz galda? Arī ir traucējumi? Man domāt, oscilis ir labs. Viņš parāda to, ko draņķīgāks verķis vienkārši nespētu piefiksēt.

----------


## karloslv

> Ja telpā ir elektromagnētiskais lauks, tad šādi mērot, traucējumi būs. Tur tak sanāk kārtīga indukcijas spole ar trīs vijumiem un kārtīgu laukumu, kurā mainoties magnētiskajai plūsmai, spolē inducējas EDS. Šitādas cilpas nedrīkst veidot arī projektējot PCB, pretējā gadījumā traucējumi garantēti.


 *+1*, šitā tiešām nedrīkst darīt un cerēt uz klusumu. Turklāt rēķinies, ka koaksiālais kabelis nav kaut kāda mistisks "ekranēts" vads, kuram caur ekrānu vairs nekas netiek klāt. Ja ekrānā plūst strāva (M_J minēto iemeslu dēļ), tad arī iekšējā vadā inducējas potenciāls. Tā tomēr ir pārvades līnija. Tas nozīmē, ka pat savienojot tausta GND ar osciļa GND punktu, tev nav garantēts, ka iekšējā vadā neparādīsies "navodkas".

Jo vairāk strādā ar impulsu un radio tehniku (pat augstjūtīgu audio frekvenču tehniku), jo vairāk saprot, ka zeme nekur nav zeme (arī Āfrikā). Jebkurš vads ir rezistors un uz tā krīt spriegums. Jebkurš vads ir arī spole, un tajā inducējas strāvas. Jebkurš vads ir arī kondensators. 

Klasisks piemērs tam ir atrauties pa nagiem vai dabūt RF apdegumu, vienkārši pieskaroties vienam vadam. Vari stāvēt uz kādiem vien izolatoriem vēlies. Tu fizikai esi tikai kondensators, un tajā var ieplūst un izplūst elektroni.

----------


## sasasa

PCB mērot man šobrīd krokodīlis no zondes 3mm - mēru uz SMD0805 0.1Ohm rezistora sprieguma kritumu ESP8266 barošanas ķēdē.




> Ja telpā ir elektromagnētiskais lauks, tad šādi mērot, traucējumi būs. Tur tak sanāk kārtīga indukcijas spole ar trīs vijumiem un kārtīgu laukumu, kurā mainoties magnētiskajai plūsmai, spolē inducējas EDS. .


 Tā 1 bilde ir tikai lai saprastu kur biju pieslēdzis zondi. Tā saritinātā *cilpa ir tikai uz bildes* - saritināju vadu, lai nemaisās bildējot. Reāli bija parasts vada līkums/pusaplis. Vai domā ka šādi zondē pret masu, uz 0.5 vijumu patiešām var inducēties >*200mV* 2m attāluma no datora un 20mV 10m attalumā no datora (4. oscilogramma - cita telpā)
Bet zondes vads liekas ka nav pats labākais, jo pietuvinot roku vadam redzama traucējuma līmeņa izmaiņas.




> J Man domāt, oscilis ir labs. Viņš parāda to, ko draņķīgāks verķis vienkārši nespētu piefiksēt.


 Gribētos ticēt, ka tā ir. Vienīgi traucējoši katru reizi mērot atslēgt datoru un izraut datora vadus no rozetes (izslēdzot ar slēdzi nepietiek). Vislielākā bēda, ka man bieži vajadzīgs datora USB savienojums ar to bloku ko mēru, bet tikko kā ir klāt USB, tā traucējumi nejēdzīgi - knapi var izšķirt 10mV pie lēna signāla. Ja vajag ko mērīt mikrosekundēs, tad nevar vairs saprast, kas ir signāls un kas traucējumi. Tur pa vidu gan 100MHz, gan 20MHz utt. Pieļauju arī ka mans datora baroklis ir lielā mērā pie vainas.

----------


## karloslv

Arī pusvijums strādā. Svarīgs ir cilpas laukums, ne tikai vijumu skaits.

----------


## M_J

Par cilpu Karloss jau atbildēja. Bet es domāju, kāpēc rodas tik lieli traucējumi, mērot uz rezistora sprieguma kritumu, kur krokodīlītis ir 3mm attālumā no zondes, un kaut kāda vērā ņemama cilpa neveidojas. Un tad rodas jautājums - vai tas krokodilītis, kas piekabināts pie plates ir vienīgais kontakts starp osciloskopa masu un shēmas masu? Vai nav vēl kāds savienojums? Vienīgais kontakts starp platēm drīkst būt caur tausta masu. Tiklīdz būs vēl viens savienojums, veidosies cilpa, masas vadā parādīsies strāva un traucējumi būs klāt. Nav jau obligāti jābūt savienotam ar vadu. Piemēram, no kurienes tiek barots ESP8266? Vai starp osciloskopa masu un shēmas masu pie tādām frekvencēm jau neveidojas otrs savienojums, vai, nedod Dievs potenciālu starpība caur barošanas ķēdēm? Piemēram, nostājoties ar basām kājām uz mitras grīdas un viegli pieskaroties ar delnas augšpusi pie osciloskopa masas un mērāmās shēmas masas - varbūt jūt vieglu dūrienu? Tiklīdz tausta masas vadā būs strāva, būs arī traucējumi. Ideālais variants, ka tā shēma ar ESP nav ne ar ko savienota un barojas no baterijas. Kā ir ar datora korpusu? Ir sazemēts? Iespējams, ir jēga datora korpusu ar pietiekami resnu un īsu vadu savienot ar osciloskopa masas klemmi.
 p. s. Automobiļos pusmetra attālumā no bojātas aizdedzes sistēmas esmu redzējis vada cilpā inducējamies vairāk kā 10V pīķus, bet mēģinot tādam auto ar ciparu testeri pamērīt akumulatora spriegumu, testeris rādīja 70V. Pirmajā brīdī likās, ka jūku prātā, jo pie tāda sprieguma akumulatoram būtu jābūt uzsprāgušam. Ar datoru tik traki nav bijis.

----------


## Didzis

Zemējums Tavs draugs. Vajag vispirms sazemēt datra korpusu. Tad nopirkt labu USB vadu un abos gals izvērt caur ferrīta gredzeniem. Vispār, kur vien var uz vadiem uzbāzt ferrītus. Noteikti pamēģini citus taustus. Ar oscilogrāfu man nav bijušas problēmas. bet ar SDR uztvērēju gan pamocījos. Izslēdzu visus patērētājus, bet vienalga gaisā kautkādi traucējumi. Atslēdzu vispār elektrību mājai un traucējums pazuda. Beigās izrādijās, ka dēlam rozetē stāv iesprausts Samsung telefna lādētājs. Nekad nedomāju, ka tāds mazs verķis var tādus sūdus gāst gaisā. Ķīnieši protams uz tīkla filtra ietaupījuši. Jā, tausta karsto galu  liec pie BNC masas, lai neveidojas cilpas un krokodīlu arī pieslēdz pie masas.

----------


## karloslv

Ir bijušas pamatīgas problēmas, tiklīdz sazemēts ir gan oscilis, gan mērāmā ķēde. Turklāt mērāmai ķēdei ne vienmēr jābūt sazemētai "pa tiešo", t.i. ar zemes vadu barošanas rozetē. Pat, ja viss ir galvaniski atdalīts un tiek lietota 2 adatu dakša, tāpat caur kapacitatīvo saiti transformatorā būs traucējumi. 


Didzi, pat 2 iekārtas atsevišķi labi sazemējot, tāpat starp tām var rasties potenciālu starpība. Ne jau letāla, bet tieši kaut kādi lieki milivolti tīri indukcijas rezultātā gan. 

Es pat nezinu, kā vispār cilvēki mēra, ja ir sazemētas vai tīklam pieslēgtas abas iekārtas, oscilis un testa iekārta? Tas bija viens no iemesliem savulaik ņemt rokas oscili ar autonomu barošanu.

----------


## Didzis

Neiet runa par zemējumu no tīkla rozeres zaļdzeltenā vada, kurš parasti ir vienkārši sanullēt, bet atsevišķu pareizu zemējuma kontūru. Labi man vairāk ar augstfrekvences lietām jāņemās, tapēc pareizam zemējumam ir liela nzīme. Vispār, tās lietas darās uz čuju, ko vajag, to sazemē, ko nesazemē. Lai kā arī būtu, nesazemētu antenu es nekam klāt neslēdzu. Ja veidojas cilpa, tad parauj no korpusa zemējumu. Vārdu sakot, eksperimentē. Ar oscilogrāfu lielas problēmas nekad nav bijušas. Parasti jāskatās lielumi, kuri ir vairāki desmiti milivoltu un augstāk.

----------


## sasasa

Šobrīd atradu šādu risinājumu - oscilim ir HighRes režīms, kas kautkā tur sasummē signālus un rēķina vidējo. Īsti gan nesaprotu kā tas režīms darbojas un kas tiek nogriezts no vajadzīgā, bet šobrīd izskatās tīri lietojams. Vismaz tādiem signaliem, kas atkartojas ik pa laikam. Par cik man interesē pīķa maksimums, tad pēc Normal režīma īsti nav saprotams, bet ja var ticēt HighRes, tad jau var tīri sakarīgi nomērīt.
Šie jau reāli mērījumi.
Tā izskatās kad osciļa tausts pie 0.1Ohm barošanā, bet bloks nekur nepieslēgts, bez barošanas. 


Tas pats bet tikai HighRes režīmā. Redzams ka trokšņi ir pazuduši.


Tas ar pieslēgtu bateriju Nomal režīmā. Reāli var tikai aptuveni nojaust cik ir reālais pīķa maksimums un cik pieliek trokšņi. Max=20mV


Tas pats HighRes režīmā. Max=14.4mV


Apskatot tuvāk var jau pat visai skaidri noprast kas un kā.

----------


## sasasa

> Un tad rodas jautājums - vai tas krokodilītis, kas piekabināts pie plates ir vienīgais kontakts starp osciloskopa masu un shēmas masu?s.


 Jā vienīgais. 




> Piemēram, no kurienes tiek barots ESP8266? .


 LiPo 3.7V Akumulators




> Kā ir ar datora korpusu? Ir sazemēts?.


 Caur barošanas štepseli rozetē. Oscilis arī caur štepseli.

Mani baigi izbrīna tas, ka pat izslēgts dators rada traucējumus. Tikai atvienots no rozetes, tas pārstāj izstarot. Kaut kads dīvains baroklis patrāpījies

----------


## spoks

Baroklis paliek dežūrrežīmā.

----------


## M_J

Izklausās, ka viss ir teju vai perfekti. Nudien nesaprotu, kas tur notiek.

----------


## sasasa

> Izklausās, ka viss ir teju vai perfekti. Nudien nesaprotu, kas tur notiek.


 Jā, tā šobrīd liekas. Ceru ka tas HighRes režīms nenogriež kādu svarīgu pīķi, bet nu trokšņi reāli pazūd. Average 2x diezgan līdzīgi rāda, bet tomēr ne tik smuki. 
_In HighRes the scope is effectively performing a running average on the time signal
_High ResolutionThis mode uses a kind of ultra-sample technique to average the neighboring pointsof the sample waveform to reduce the random noise on the input signal and generatemuch smoother waveforms on the screen. This is generally used when the samplerate of the digital converter is higher than the storage rate of the acquisition memory.

----------


## next

Man domaat vinjsh tai rezhiimaa arii svariigas lietas nofiltrees nost.

----------


## sasasa

Man ir aizdomas, ka viņš sinusu likvidē. Ja tur signāls būs sinus kā nesējfrekvence, kas modulēta ar zemākas frekvences sinusu, tad iespējams ka būs riktīgas auzas, bet impulsu signālus tas laikam mazāk skar. Vajag ģeneratoru, kura man nav, lai to pārbaudītu.

----------


## M_J

Reizēm, kad ir vajadzība ilgāku laiku sekot kādam vājākam signālam taustus neizmantoju - gan to cilpu dēļ kas var veidoties, gan vienkārši ērtības labad, jo krokodīlītis mēdz atkabināties, pats tausts mēdz atkabināties. Ņemu koaksiālo kabeli, vienā galā uzmontēju štekeri, kas der osciloskopa iejai, otru galu pielodēju pa tiešo mērāmajā vietā. Cilpas neveidojas vispār nekādas. Protams, šajā gadījumā mērāmajā ķēdē tiek ienesta papildus kapacitāte, un vispār tas ir idejiski nepareizi, jo pareizi, salāgoti osciloskopu tausti ir vesela raķešu zinātne, un šajā gadījumā tas viss tiek norauts podā. Bet, ja mērāmajai ķēdei ir zema iekšējā pretestība (autora gadījums), tāds variants strādā ļoti labi. Traucējumus kā ar roku atņem.

----------


## Isegrim

> Ņemu koaksiālo kabeli, vienā galā uzmontēju štekeri, kas der osciloskopa iejai, otru galu pielodēju pa tiešo mērāmajā vietā


 Es nelodēju štepseli; gatavu 50-omīgo kabeļu ar CP-50 (sovjetu BNC analogs) kā pīļu mēslu. Atliek vien pārkniebt uz pusēm.

----------


## sasasa

> Es nelodēju štepseli; gatavu 50-omīgo kabeļu ar CP-50 (sovjetu BNC analogs) kā pīļu mēslu. Atliek vien pārkniebt uz pusēm.


 Ne jau visiem arī tie pīļu mēsli ir  ::

----------


## Didzis

Isegim, mēs paliekam veci un ir izaugusi paaudze, kura nav sastapusies ar CP-50 krievu štepseļiem. Cieti un melni bija tie krievu vadi ar CP-50 galā, bet ekrānā gan varš netika žēots un un daudzi mūsdienu ķīniešu kabeļi līdzi netur. Es arī varu kādu tādu vadu atrast un uzdāvināt.

----------


## M_J

Kaut arī esmu to laiku produkts, tomēr tās mantas gluži kā pīļu mēslu arī man nav. Un tos, kuri ir, vienkārši žēl tādai vienas reizes vajadzībai ķēzīt. Jo tie krievu laiku produkti, gan paši štekeri, gan kabeļi, militārajā izpildījumā, ir par kārtu vai divām kvalitatīvāki, par tiem ķīniešiem, ko esmu pircis Argusā.

----------


## Didzis

CP-50 gan bišku ar vīlīti ''jāuzlab'', lai turētos uz BNC ligzdas, bet citādāk var tikai piekrist. Uzlodēts CP-50 ir nesalīdzināmi izturīgāks par uzkrimpētu BNC. Cita lieta, mājās jau nav vajadzīga militāra izturība, kad ar vienu kabeli izvelk tanku no grāvja  un pēc tam ar to pašu kabeli dibina sakarus.

----------


## ansius

Mana pieredz ar BNC nāk no video puses, ja analogajā laikmetā viss bija saprotami un sliktu kontaktu bija viegli noķert tad SDI ir krietni grūtāk... klasiski liku F->BNC, jo to var ar kabatas nazi salabot lauka apstākļos, krimpēto vispār neko padarīt. CP-50 šajā kontekstā liekas zelta vērti, īpaši uz gimbal stabilizatoriem  ::

----------


## sharps

Labdien!
Metu aci uz jauna oscilogrāfa pusi ne pārāk dārgu mājas vajadzībām šad tad kādus seriālos datus apskatīt utml. Kādas atsauksmes par šo? Hantek DSO5102P.

PS
Kas ar forumu notiek? Viss kaut kā greizi izskatās.

----------


## sharps

ai pat varbūt ko šādu? Hantek 6104BC. Kāds var padalīties ar pieredzi?

----------


## sharps

Vismaz kādam ir pieredze ar PC USB oscilogrāfiem? Metu aci uz hanteku. 6004BC EU un BD sērijām. EU ir atmiņa liela 128M, pārējiem 64K. Cik ļoti nozīmīga priekš USB osciļiem viņa? Vai tad nevarētu bez šī iztikt ja reiz pie PC? Toties BD sērijai signāla ģenerators, kas arī visai kārdinoši būtu dažos aspektos.
Kāda jums pieredze un komentāri par PC osciļu sugu kā tādu? Ir vērts ņemt?

----------


## flybackmaster

Tā ir samplu atmiņa. ja nemaldos 12M/24M pietika 50Hz saglabat ar 1GSa/s
var tikts izmantot glichu un traucejumu noteikshanai, un programmeshanai un serialajam datu linijam

Ar USB 3 varetu jau iztikt

----------


## korium

Ar PC osciļiem neesmu personīgi darbojies, bet jo vairāk atmiņas, jo labāk, sevišķi, ja jāstrādā ar datu paketēm.
Kā saprotu, visiem osciļiem kadrs tiek iegūts lokāli, pašā iekārtā, līdz ar to, fakts, ka oscilis ir pieslēgts pie datora ar lielu atmiņu, neko nemaina.
Lai nu kā, labprāt palasītu pieredzi pēc iegādes.

P.S. pēc ražotāja mājas lapas izskatās, ka netiek nodrošināta nekāda datu dekodēšana..

----------

